# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  بشرى لكم مع تباشير شهر رمضان المعظم..ربنا يجعلنا من عواده

## الدسكو

*هنا في هذا الرابط ستجد المصحف المجود

QuranFlash :: قسم التحميل

استحلفك بالله تعمل ليهو داونلوود وتشوف قيمته براك ولن تندم

مصحف مصمم بالفلاش سهل القرائة تتصفحه على اي وضع اي كان

جالس او نائم او متكئ ..وهذه من نعم الله علينا ..يارب لك الحمد والشكر

كم منا تكاسل وهو جالس على يتصفح على الكمبيوتر
كم منا تهاون في اداء الفريضة ولو مره واحده
كم منا هجر المصحف ايام او شهور وبسبب الانترنت والمنتديات
كم وكم وكم من الاوقات اضعناها بسبب التكنلوجيا وملزات الدنيا

فيا حبيب الله هذا المصحف يسهل عليك كثير فمتى زهجت او مللت من الانترنت
يمكن ان ترجع لكتاب الله وتتصفح ما استطعت بصورة مريحة واجمل ولن تندم

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتنا يارب العالمين..

انشر هذا المصحف وستجد الثواب باذن الله يا حبيب الله

وربنا يكرمنا واياكم بطيب الاعمال وحسن الخاتمة والفوز بالجنة والنجات من النار

امين يارب العالمين..

ادع لي بالزوجة الصالحة ان استطعت يا اخي..

احمد بكري محمد احمد (الخزين)

*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكور الاخ الدسكو على الهدية القيمة 

تم التحميل والحمد لله 

وجزاك الله خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجزيك عننا كل خير يارائع
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نسأل الله تعالى أن  يجعل هذا

العمل  فى ميزان حسناتك و

أن يرزقك به الجنّْه وأن  ييسر

أمرك ويوفقك إلى إبنة الحلال

الهاديةالرضيّْه كزوجه   لك يا أحمد

بكرى  محمد أحمد .
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*جزاك الله خير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## shdaad

*دسكو نسأل الله لك ان تكون لك في كل حرف مائة حسنة وان يتقبل منك هذا العمل الرائع  ويثوبك من كل قاريء بقدر ما يستطيع من تلاوة رحمة ورفعة عند الله
*

----------


## السناري

*تم التنزيل ، مشكور أخي الدسكو ، وربنا يجعلها لك في ميزان حسناتك ، اللهم أرزقه بنت الحلال التي تسعده وتهنيه ، يارب العالمين .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أحلي شري والله
انا كنت بفتش فيهو
كتر خيرك
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*جزاك الله خيراً 

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*مشكور الاخ الدسكو ,زوجت بكرا 
*

----------


## sinary

*مشكووور يا معلم
                        	*

----------

